# Opinions on Remington Sportsman steel



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a chance to pick up these shells for a reasonable price. Now I have shot these some and have they shot well for me but I haven't had a chance to pattern them. My question is are they any better than consistancy wise than the Win. experts I have been shooting?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I tried the Xperts, very poor pattern. A couple crippled lost birds. Bought a box of the Remingtons, not much improvement. I am now using Kent Fasteel, same price, much better pattern. Tested out of 3 guns, SX-3, Browning Silver, Rem. 870 all 3". Very similar results with all 3 guns. Full choke worked best for us.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Remington waterfowl loads hang up in my gun....

I have good luck with kent faststeel....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

My experience - Pattern well, cycle poorly.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Had half a box left over from last year that I tried using this morning. Pulled the trigger with 3 different shells in the chamber and not a single one fired. Don't know what happened to it but the 3 boxes of Federal blue box sitting next to them all winter have worked flawlessly.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Why buy the cheapest loads you can find?? I just don't get it?


----------



## duck fever (Oct 13, 2009)

Remington Sportsman Hi-Speed(1550 fps) #2's and BB's. Kill lots and lots of ducks and geese with them each year! I shoot a regular Remington full choke. Pattern well, and kill em dead.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I love sportman shells. look at powder oz. i favor use 1 3/8 oz. 3" I shot ducks/geese very clean to kill! :wink:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'v been using the Remington Sportman hi-speed steel for 4 years now and i keep buying more and more. I'v had them get wet and rusty on the outside and they still worked great. They kill birds great for me and I have no reason to change loads. I shoot a Remington 870 with 3 1/2" shot gun. If you can buy them I would recommend them.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I own ALL remington guns but one tika rifle. My dogs name is remington, my child if a boy will have remington in his name BUT I would NEVER shot remington ammo! Cycles poorly is a understatment!


----------

